# Processing time for a work permit application



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, today I filed my application for a work permit. I'm a temporally resident. Does anyone have experience with this and can tell me how long it took before the application was approved? The problem is that I booked a flight for the 20th of July but they took my residence card and told me that I can't leave the country until it's approved. They told me that I can apply for a special permit to leave, but I don't know how long this application will take.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine over 3 years ago took about 2 1/2 weeks to process. Different offices take different lengths of time I presume. You expiration date on your first RT visa/card will be the same on your new RT card when you get it. Most offices are faster now than they were 3 years ago reports have said.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

That sounds positive as I have 4,5 weeks until my flight. I'll post something again as soon as I have it back.


----------



## mel0163 (Jan 15, 2015)

Have you asked them how long it normally takes? I discovered that asking them questions through their online system when you log on with your application number works surprisingly well. In my case, they replied to my questions (well, they have to), and it was always within 2 days and the info/advice they gave was always accurate and helpful.


----------

